# Need Help with Quote



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

I do mostly residentials (first year on my own) and have a few commercials. Just got called to do a quote on a small apartment building with a 1 car driveway that has a walkway on the side of it and the end of it leading to a door. Has another 3 car (wide) parking spot that has a front deck and stairs leading to the top that need to be done as well.

I've never quoted someone on something g like this before.

No salt.

I've done about 8 snow events this year and expect between 15 and 20 more.

What would you guys quote for per snow and rest of the season?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Price it out as 2-3 driveways.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

$150.00-$175.00


How many would charge in that price range?


----------

